
The Last Auto Mechanic - coloneltcb
https://medium.com/@tomprice_22461/the-last-auto-mechanic-841adec75498
======
DrScump
1) "within 15 years virtually all vehicular traffic in the US will be by
autonomous electric vehicles"

This will be unfortunate news for the major auto manufacturers, who are
designing their next-generation ICE-driven platforms that won't even _hit the
road_ until 5 years out and have 7-plus year manufacturing tenures.

2) "An EV? (motor will last) At least 500,000, maybe as much as 1,000,000."

The manufacturers don't have as much faith as this writer. The Ford Focus
Electric, for example, is warrantied for _only 36,000 miles_.

3) "with so many fewer parts it’s relatively easy to make an electric car
drive themselves"

For those actually doing the implementations: is autonomous driving "easy"
just because the drivetrain is electric rather than ICE?

